# Vagina Lightning?.....



## kdmalk

That sounds like the dumbest thing I have ever typed :rofl:

7dpo. All day I have been having these sharp, painful stabbing pains in the right side of what I think is like either my vagina or possibly uterus (and then radiating down???) I have googled like crazy and the only other people who have this are already pregnant and it has something to do with your cervix changing. They call it "vagina lightning". Obviously that is not the case with me, as I am in the tww. Implantation maybe???

I had this at 8dpo the first time I was pregnant, but I sadly lost the baby at just over 8 weeks. The only difference this time is that I could also feel the shooting pains in my... ahem...... hind end.... last time. I got a bfp about 5 days later, so assumed that was implantation.

I can't guarantee that's what it is this time because I have had it in previous cycles that have ended with a bfn, but it wasn't very intense and only lasted off and on for an hour or so (makes me wonder if it was failed implantation?) in my bfn cycles. These are more intense and have gotten more frequent throughout the day, like I felt last time I had a bfp. Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this? I told myself I wouldn't over analyze this cycle, but this pain is really frustrating. Every time it shoots through, I just keep wondering if I am feeling a little bean burrowing in.

Try not to make me feel too crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## TeacherLynn

I had this at 7 dpo followed by sharp, stabbing like cramps in my middle lower abdomen at 8 dpo. I don't know if it means anything yet since I'm still waiting on AF, due Thurs. But wanted to let you know you aren't alone. :)


----------



## kdmalk

Hopefully it is a good sign for both of us!!!


----------



## whitglass

Every time I've been pregnant I've had shooting cervix pains before the BFP. Having them now in later pregnancy too! Good luck :)


----------



## kdmalk

You are making it hard not to get my hopes up!!!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

AF showed for me, so I hope it's a good sign for you!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

It's called lighting crotch ;)

I've had it on non-pregnant cycles too, unfortunately it's not a for sure sign 

Good luck!


----------



## kdmalk

Do we know what causes it? I had never experienced anything like this until my first pregnancy and now I can't get away from it! It's frustrating/annoying. I hope it isn't like..... permanent. That would be awful. I'll be like an 80 year old lady with bolts of lightning in my crotch. :rofl:


----------



## Orglethorp

I experienced that a couple times when I was a teenager. It scared the crap out of me! The first time I was just walking home from a baby sitting job and wham! Crotch lightning. I had no idea what was going on. I was 15, had been having periods for about 2 years, and wasn't sexually active yet, so it's definitely not always a pregnant sign. Good luck, though!


----------



## kdmalk

Might have possibly been implantation for me. Felt really off today (11dpo) and took a test. :bfp:

Prayers for a healthy baby appreciated. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I was going to say the only time I feel this is right before bfp and during pregnancy!! 
Congrats!!!!


----------

